# Green spoon wood in Central Texas?



## Babieca (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone have suggestions for good green spoon carving wood that I might find in Central Texas?

Most of the trees in my area that end up at the curb are live oak and ash with the occasional hackberry, pecan, or cedar elm. There are also some small to medium ornamentals and fruit trees (redbud, crepe myrtle, peach, etc), but you don't usually see a piece big enough to get a spoon out of.

I've done a bunch of spoons with kiln dried cherry, walnut, and maple cutoffs, but I would really like to try green spoon carving.


----------



## Jeremymcon (Jul 16, 2016)

Fruitwoods are great! Find an orchard and make friends with the owner. You can use limbs if they are large/clear enough, or a section of the trunk. I've also heard that mesquite can be good for spoons, if you have it in your area. That's a Texas thing, right?

You definitely have to get creative - I definitely don't have a steady supply - I just pick it up when I see it. I'm in central Pennsylvania though, so I imagine I'm much more likely to happen upon a birch, maple, walnut, cherry log than you are.


----------



## Babieca (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll have to give mesquite a try. The closest orchards are an hour and a half away and the few neighborhood fruit trees just aren't big enough.

I should probably just walk in the woods more after thunderstorms and see what I can pick up.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Perhaps this will help:

http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/content/listOfTrees/

Claude


----------

